

Track mentions of your startup on Reddit - ski
http://www.trackreddit.com

======
mixologic
This looks pretty cool, but the demo should let you try some custom phrases to
see if the value proposition is there. Im not sure if the brand I represent is
discussed on reddit enough to warrant tracking...

